# Storm chase Meteoalerta  Meteopt - 9 Maio 2009



## ajrebelo (12 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Boas

Neste ultimo Sábado foi feita mais uma caçada, desta vez perto do nosso querido e velhinho radar de Coruche.

Coruche é uma vila portuguesa pertencente ao Distrito de Santarém, com cerca de 9200 habitantes. Desde 2002 que está integrada na região estatística (NUTS II) do Alentejo e na sub região estatística (NUTS III) da Lezíria do Tejo; até aí fazia parte da antiga região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo. Pertencia ainda à antiga província do Ribatejo, hoje porém sem qualquer significado político-administrativo. 

Os participantes:

Saúl Monteiro 

André Silva

Ajrebelo

Depois de ver as ultimas actualizações dos modelos no Sábado antes da hora do almoço, ficou combinado via skype, uma caçada para essa tarde. Local definido Évora, todos os modelos colocavam precipitação, cape e alguma convergência de ventos para essa zona.

Por volta das 14h o pessoal que aderiu encontrou-se na rotunda do fórum Montijo, para rumar pela N4 em direcção a Évora, já juntos, através do Sat24 verificamos que a deslocação das células, já não iriam rumar a Évora mas sim um pouco mais a Norte, decidimos então rumar para Coruche.

Já em Coruche fomos brindados com um pouco de tudo, aqui fica o vídeo com as imagens de toda a caçada.

O que se vê no vídeo?

a: Tornado

b: Gustnado

c: Microburst


Para ver em HD 

http://www.meteoalerta.com/noticias.html

Edição de Imagem : Saúl Monteiro

Musica: CD Chill Out Meteoalerta Vol 1

Abraços


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2009 às 19:29)

Magnifico!!! Para mim é o inicio da formação de um tornado!  a célula era abismal


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2009 às 19:50)

Excelente reportagem, bem enquadrada pela música!

   A chuvada final foi demolidora.

   Quanto à questão, será um gustnado, já não se chegou a formar um verdadeiro tornado?


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2009 às 19:55)

O filme está brutal!!

 Foi uma caçada bastante produtiva! Chuva, trovoada, e... Eu apontava para um Microburst, assim à primeira vista!


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2009 às 20:13)

Belas imagens. Eu desde que vi as fotos no próprio dia pûs sempre o dry microburst como opção mais provável, e se existisse rotação na poeira seria um gustnado mas no vídeo é difícil de perceber se há rotação embora alguns dos vossos testemunhos no local digam que sim. Quer um quer outro formam-se na forte corrente descendente e outflow duma célula. 

Mas depois há uma parte que filmam de forma rápida à direita de tudo e o tipo de nuvem que registaram baralha-me todo, pois já não me parece o tipo de nuvem que se vê num downdraft/outflow, parece mais próxima duma wall (associada ao updraft) do que a nuvem da gustfront, o que já poderia suportar a tese dum tornado mal formado e/ou semi invisivel a nivel de detritos. 

Não sei sinceramente, continuo mais inclinado para o microburst ou gustnado se havia rotação, mas seja o que for, mesmo que seja um microburst ou gustnado, é um notável registo, acho que nunca apareceu nenhum em vídeo ou mesmo fotografia cá em Portugal. Parabéns, mais uma vez no sitio certo, a grande célula que seguiu para Abrantes nasceu nessa zona. Aliás toda a situação meteorológica no local complica tudo para perceber o que poderá ter sido, estavam numa região que devia estar caótica pois chegava ali o outflow da grande célula que nasceu na margem sul e seguiu para NE  e cujo outflow provavelmente fez disparar a nova célula mais a leste onde vocês estavam. Gostaria que um dia conseguissem obter fundos para estarem melhor apetrechados, com estação móvel e outro arsenal, acho que o Meteoalerta faz um útil e excelente trabalho em prol da meteorologia nacional


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2009 às 20:14)

Mais uma magnifica reportagem Meteoalerta/Meteopt

Parabens


----------



## Saul Monteiro (12 Mai 2009 às 20:54)

Aqui fica algumas fotos deste dia emotivo, que já não o tinha há algum tempo 

































































e para quem ainda não era nascido, aqui fica um (cata-vento) do ano 1900 e troca o passo


----------



## Henrique (12 Mai 2009 às 21:00)

B-R-U-T-A-L!
Mais uma bela reportagem!
Boas fotos, bom trabalho!


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2009 às 21:07)

Mais uma excelente reportagem. Seja o que for, foi muito bem "apanhado"


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (12 Mai 2009 às 21:46)

Fantástico, os meus sinceros parabéns. O que eu daria para estar na minha santa terrinha este fim de semana... 

Relativamente ao que filmaram, de facto é difícil ver rotação, até porque penso que se estivessem mais perto seria mais fácil ver. De qualquer modo, apesar de pouco definida parece-me uma wallcloud, e se deixarem carregar todo o vídeo em HD, depois pausarem, e moverem o cursor as vezes que forem necessárias, desde os 1.03 min. até aos 3.05 min. e vice-versa, acho que já dá para perceberem alguma coisa de tornádico, não tanto pela rotação, mas pelo movimento que o tudo aquilo leva da direita para a esquerda, e sim, assim já me parece com um breve gustnado tornádico que não conseguiu ter fúnil de condensação, nem levantar detritos suficientes para desenhar o cone.

Semelhanças?





Gustnado captured just northwest of Lubbock as the leading edge of the outflow approached the city.


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2009 às 21:55)

Muitas semelhanças.


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Mai 2009 às 22:01)

boas

É igual Nuno,   obrigado pela imagem 

abraços


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2009 às 00:31)

Animação Satélite e local exacto marcado com um ponto verde. O ponto muda de cor no frame da ocorrência (15:30utc):






Animação radar, com a localização marcada com um X. O radar para mim vem de encontro a um microburst ou um gustnado, pois o frame das 15:30 utc (16:30) mostra uma forte zona de precipitação a sudoeste a avançar para vocês. De qualquer forma como nasceu aí uma nova célula também não se pode descartar outra possibilidade, a situação era confusa e muito dinâmica aí. Mas acho que seria interessante o IM analisar os dados doppler  da célula nova que depois avançou para Abrantes, pois o frame das 16:30 utc parece curiosa, nós só temos este produto público de 30 minutos de precipitação com pouca resolução que para pouco serve neste campo.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2009 às 01:04)

*Há dias que* seguimos em directo dos Estados Unidos, equipas de “_gente doida_”, que se lança ao terreno, para conseguirem reportagens de tempestades, daquelas que deixam qualquer _meteomaluco_ de boca aberta. Munidos de carrinhas, portáteis, máquinas fotográficas e de filmar, equipamentos de meteorologia… Enfim, um arsenal de equipamentos, completamente irreal para um meteorologista amador em Portugal.


*Mas há dias que…* Que vale a pena arriscar. Ainda que sem um quarto do equipamento de requinte. Transportados por um carro de cidade e não num jipe ou uma carrinha toda XPTO. Ainda que sem um décimo da experiência, ou um milésimo de probabilidade de vermos algo verdadeiramente surpreendente.
Mas a meteorologia surpreende. Até aqui no burgo português.

E se na sexta-feira, dia 8, não havia nada que nos levasse a sair de casa, a manhã de Sábado mudou-nos de imediato a agenda desse dia.
Acordar com aguaceiros, embora fracos, na capital, olhar para o satélite e ver uma quantidade de nebulosidade em desenvolvimento, em direcção a terra, e ver que as previsões tinham triplicado o índice de instabilidade e energia na atmosfera, fez-nos pular da cadeira.
E em pouco tempo, lá íamos nós. *Eu*, o *ajrebelo* e o *Saul Monteiro*, rumo nem sabíamos bem onde. À mercê da trovoada, dê-se ela onde dê-se. 

Já do outro lado do Tejo, o céu brindava-nos com um desfilar fantástico de nuvens. Qual delas a maior, melhor e mais desenvolvida. Parecia ser o nosso dia de sorte.
O entusiasmo crescia!













E a água ia crescendo na boca. Não só pelo que se aproximava de nós, mas pelas cerejas que ali estavam ao nosso lado, na N10​

Mais à frente na Nacional que seguia para Coruche:







Em Coruche, fomos recebidos pelas primeiras trovoadas.







Foi junto ao Intermache que vimos a linha de instabilidade a formar-se e a vir mesmo na nossa direcção. Resolvemos-nos meter por uma estrada secundária, a fim de alcançarmos um lugar à maneira para que pudéssemos de lá ver o desenrolar da célula activa.  







E foi nessa estrada secundária que vimos o que vimos. Incrédulos, sem saber o que dizer ou fazer. Sem saber o que era aquilo. 







*Saímos do carro! *
Eu, completamente eufórico, corri pela estrada acima, como se tivesse a correr na maratona, para tentar captar aquele fenómeno estranho. O Saul filmava mais calmamente, enquanto o ajrebelo, sem também conseguir conter o entusiasmo, ia falando e rindo em voz alta. A adrenalina era tanta, que eu nem sei como explicar. Sei que estava feliz, e que fico feliz de me lembrar daquele momento sublime! 



























A linha de instabilidade estava mesmo sobre nós, quando desatou a soprar uma ventania que trazia folhas das árvores de tudo o que era lado. Rapidamente nos pusemos dentro do carro, e o Saul arrancou como se estivéssemos numa prova rali! A grande velocidade, como se pode ver no filme, e debaixo de uma carga de água memorável. Depressa aquele caminho de pó e terra batida, se tornou num verdadeiro lamaçal. 
Pelo caminho ainda vimos um relâmpago rebentar mesmo ao nosso lado. Ficámos completamente encandeados. Parece que ainda o vejo, quando fecho os olhos. Foi cá um susto. 







No meio daquela fuga/perseguição, acabámos por nos perder num labirinto de trilhos, que iam dar à cooperativa. Perdemos muito tempo para voltar a uma estrada principal. Tempo suficiente para que aquela célula se tornasse gigante e cobrisse todo o Ribatejo, em direcção a NE.

O resto da tarde foi mais tranquila. A digerir aquele momento, para o qual não tenho mesmo palavras.








Entre terras de Coruche, Almeirim e Santarém, acabámos o dia a ver relâmpagos na A1 à vinda para Lisboa, de uma célula que estava “a bombar” para os lados  de Montejunto. Os últimos foguetes de uma tarde que vou guardar para sempre.




 
E que mais dizer?! Talvez um obrigado ao Saul e ao Rebelo que me deram a oportunidade de participar em algo assim... Grandioso e memorável.


----------



## vitamos (13 Mai 2009 às 09:55)

Apaixonante e emocionante reportagem! Um excelente trabalho! Belas imagens e adicional material de estudo ainda! Que dizer mais perante tanta qualidade?!

Muitos parabéns!


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2009 às 09:59)

Excelente 
Mas que grande equipa que se juntou.

Grande Aventura, pessoal! 

O Vídeo, as fotos e mesmo a Reportagem em si, está um espanto.

Parabéns ao *AJRbelo*, *AnDré* e ao *Saul Monteiro*.
MeteoAlerta e MeteoPT grandes equipas


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Mai 2009 às 10:29)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma como nasceu aí uma nova célula também não se pode descartar outra possibilidade, a situação era confusa e muito dinâmica aí. Mas acho que seria interessante o IM analisar os dados doppler  da célula nova que depois avançou para Abrantes, pois o frame das 16:30 utc parece curiosa, nós só temos este produto público de 30 minutos de precipitação com pouca resolução que para pouco serve neste campo.



boas

Nós bem que gostaríamos de ter ido atrás da célula, mas aproveito a oportunidade para mais uma vez pedir ao IM para ver se no futuro será possível diminuir o tempo de atraso (15 min) da disponibilização das imagens de radar e aumentar a frequência das mesmas, apenas 30 min actualmente, em Espanha são 20 min, na Alemanha, França, etc são 15m e nos EUA são 5 minutos. Se existe tanto dinheiro investido pelo Estado nos radares, porque não disponibilizar ao público as imagens de forma mais rápida e frequente ? Na altura não nos apercebemos da evolução explosiva dessa nova célula para NE e quando tivemos acesso à ultima imagem do radar já era tarde para a conseguir seguir.

abraços


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2009 às 10:43)

Boas fotos


----------



## rozzo (13 Mai 2009 às 11:21)

Excelente!
Parabéns mesmo! 

Quanto ao "fenómeno", realmente é confuso e não há funil, nem se consegue distinguir no vídeo rotação na nuvem.. Mas o padrão da poeira ou o que fosse junto ao solo, por acaso parece de rotação..


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Mai 2009 às 12:58)

boas

aqui fica o vídeo acelerado, da célula de Coruche


abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Mai 2009 às 17:45)

Bravo .
No sítio certo à hora certa.
Que privilégio o vosso.
Que inveja a minha.
Bem hajam , por tudo.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

Excelente, fantástico, espantástico


----------



## Minho (13 Mai 2009 às 22:38)

Parabéns a mais uma grande caça Meteoalerta/MeteoPT 

Monumental essa formação que nunca tive oportunidade de assistir ao vivo...


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2009 às 23:03)

Estão de Parabéns, fizeram de facto um excelente trabalho, para mais tarde recordar.

ps-Fotos e Vídeos espectaculares


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2009 às 11:50)

Brutal pessoal! Os meus parabens não sabia que isso existia por estas terras de Portugal 
Cumpz


----------



## Brunomc (14 Mai 2009 às 15:13)

Boa reportagem 

os videos e as fotos tão excelentes...

tão todos de Parabéns


----------



## Lightning (15 Mai 2009 às 20:18)

Ajrebelo, a tua reportagem e o teu site estão referidos no site do IM. 

Parabéns pelo trabalho todo.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (15 Mai 2009 às 21:12)

Após o envio das imagens para o IM, afim de nos ajudarem a identificar este fenómeno, recebemos com muito agrado e contentamento que foi publicada a noticia no site do IM.
A comunidade meteorológica amadora está de parabéns, a foto que colocaram na notícia foi tirada pelo André.

O Meteoalerta vai apresentar hoje o seu site renovado estando ainda de momento indisponível, desde já as nossas desculpas.

Aqui fica o link da noticia. 

https://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notic...s/arquivo/2009/Outflow_intenso_9Maio2009.html



> "Outflow" intensofoto evidenciando os detritos (poeira) que a circulação do "Outflow" intenso transportou
> (9/05/09, Coruche)
> Fonte: MeteoAlerta2009-05-15 (IM)
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mai 2009 às 21:38)

Viva 
*ajrebelo*, pode-se dizer que pertence ao grupo das melhores células, tendo em conta as características climáticas e morfológicas do nosso território, nomeadamente aquela região que por várias vezes já me deslumbrou, mesmo que de passagem e a uma certa distância, com ocorrências deste tipo.

Foi bastante bom! 
Parabéns


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2009 às 21:38)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Após o envio das imagens para o IM, afim de nos ajudarem a identificar este fenómeno, recebemos com muito agrado e contentamento que foi publicada a noticia no site do IM.
> A comunidade meteorológica amadora está de parabéns, a foto que colocaram na notícia foi tirada pelo André.
> 
> O Meteoalerta vai apresentar hoje o seu site renovado estando ainda de momento indisponível, desde já as nossas desculpas.
> ...



Os meus sinceros parabéns !


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2009 às 21:57)

Muitos parabéns MeteoAlerta! Um prémio por demais merecido


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2009 às 22:36)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Após o envio das imagens para o IM, afim de nos ajudarem a identificar este fenómeno, recebemos com muito agrado e contentamento que foi publicada a noticia no site do IM.
> A comunidade meteorológica amadora está de parabéns, a foto que colocaram na notícia foi tirada pelo André.
> 
> O Meteoalerta vai apresentar hoje o seu site renovado estando ainda de momento indisponível, desde já as nossas desculpas.
> ...



Foi tirada pelo André, mas podia ter sido por qualquer um de nós!
Quando se trabalha em equipa, todos são importantes. Dos que filmaram e fotografaram, ao que segurava no guarda-chuva para não se molharem as lentes das máquinas. 
Parabéns a nós e obrigado aos que nos acompanharam em tempo real via skype ou telemóvel. 


E venham os próximos eventos!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Mai 2009 às 22:49)

Grande reportagem As fotos estão muito boas.


O reconhecimento do IM é um prémio mais que justo Parabéns e espero por mais


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

Para além de já vos ter congratulado pela fantástica reportagem, não podia ficar indiferente a uma situação como esta!

É espectacular ver todo o trabalho de uma equipa, dedicadíssima, ser premiado desta forma! A alegria que devem sentir é enorme!

Mais uma vez, os meus parabéns!


----------



## rufer (16 Mai 2009 às 00:58)

Sem dúvida espectacular. Parabéns.

Já agora deixo o meu testemunho dessa tarde, uma vez que estava também nessa zona, nomeadamente na estrada que vai para Foros de Arrão, perto de Ponte de sôr. Precisamente a direcção que a célula levou. E digo. Nunca tinha visto nada assim. O Céu ia ficando cada vez mais escuro e quando ia no caminho, reparei no que parecia ser uma wall cloud. Bastante ameaçador o çéu. No caminho que levei passei mesmo por baixo dela. E digo. ASSUSTADOR. Sopravam rajadas fortíssimas. Parei o carro e por cima de mim as nuvens estavam loucas. Era um movimento em várias direcções e a sensação que me dava era que ia surgir um tornado a qualquer momento. Estava pasmado a olhar para aquilo e confesso que senti algum medo. 
Depois continuei a andar e veio a chuva, diluviana, com relâmpagos quase constantes. 
Volto a dizer que nunca tinha presenciado nada assim. 
Na minha casa, que fica em Bemposta a 14 kms de Abrantes chuveu tb torrencialmente. E um painel grande com publicidade política, seguro com 2 barras de ferro, parece-me, veio parar ao chão.   
Tirei 2 fotos com telemovel à célula. Foi o k consegui. Acho k não têm grande qualidade. Vou ver. Se tiver coloco-as aqui.

Mais uma vez, grande reportagem. 
Parabéns.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (22 Mai 2009 às 21:08)

Boa noite pessoal,

Enquanto aguardamos os desenvolvimentos deste fim de semana (e dado que estou em Coruche, espero que se repita outro episódio destes ), é só para acrescentar, que no dia 9 de Maio, quando a equipa Meteoalerta fez esta caça, houve relatos de um fenómeno tornádico na zona do rio Sorraia, perto da Praça de Toiros. Pessoal que lá estava nas Tasquinhas da Festa do Toiro Bravo viu um redemoinho a levantar água do rio, mas aparentemente  não houve funil de condensação.
Entretanto vou tentar saber mais informações, depois actualizo aqui caso necessário.

Abraço.


----------

